# My Serrasalmus Rom



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)

tt


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

How big of tank, how long you had it?

Looks good


----------



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)

about two year the tank 120cm x 48 x56


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

love them red eyes


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

love the body shape and diamond scales..


----------

